# My Updated MAC Lipstick Stash ( June 2014 )



## iqaganda (Jun 21, 2013)

*Definitely NOT FOR SALE!*
This is my updated MAC Lipstick Collection as of June 2014.
I got rid of some and gained some more over the past year, and so, without any further due, here are my babies! 







Goddess of the Sea, Mystical, Enchanted One, True Love's Kiss, What Joy!, Tribalist





Head in the Clouds, Glam, Creme D'Nude, Tickle Me, Overrich, Force of Love





Pinkfringe, Spitfire, Purple Rite, Hibiscus, Betty Bright, Double Spin






Pink Packed, Angel, Sweet Experience, Raspberry Swirl, Pervette, Viva Glam Gaga I






Hoop, Pink Nouveau, Enjoy It All!, Dish It Up, Watch Me Simmer, Sounds Like Noise





Gladiola, Coral Polyp, Melrose Mood, Hollywood Nights, Petals & Peacocks, Blooming Lovely





Scarlet Ibis, Love Goddess, Who's That Chick, Pleasure Bomb, Viva Glam Nicki I, Viva Glam Nicki II





Toxic Tale, Strayin', Real Doll, Utterly Frivolous, Innocence





Electro, Sail La Vie, Daddy's Little Girl, Zandra, Lazy Day 





Charmed I'm Sure, Deeply Adored, Private Party, Flair For Finery, Prepare For Pleasure, Exclusive Event





Such Flare!, Kanga Rouge, Bust Out!, Feel My Pulse, Ronnie Red, Boyfriend Stealer





Dramatic Encounter, Beauty, Outrageously Fun, Blood Red, Dark Deed, Heartless





Viva Glam I, Viva Glam III, Viva Glam Cyndi, Viva Glam Rihanna, Racy





Nude, Talk That Talk, Bad Girl Riri, Heaux, Riri Boy





Madame B., Pretty Loud, Colour Crafted, Pink Plaid, Please Me, Haute Altitude





Morange, Lady Danger, Dangerous, So Chaud, Ablaze, Rozz Revival





Candy Yum Yum Old, Candy Yum Yum New, Heatherette (Original Release), Pink Pigeon, Show Orchid, Impassioned





Savory, Fan Fare, Coral Bliss, On Hold, Ever Hip, Ravishing





La Mode, Monarch, Vegas Volt, Sweet & Sour, Meltdown, Tangerine Dream





Reel Sexy, Sushi Kiss, Dreaming Dahlia, Lip Blossum, CB96, Colour Me Coral





Silly, Chatterbox, I Like It Like That, Victorian, Naughty Saute, Rose Lily





Flat Out Fabulous, Quick Sizzle, Fashionably Fuchsia, Moxie, Something New, Embrace Me





Saigon Summer, Costa Chic, Alibi, Pink Cabana, Flamingo, Neon Orange





Vivid Imagination, Budding Love, Pink Pearl Pop, Snob, Speed Dial, Of Royalty





Jazzed, See Sheer, Jest, Dainty Cake, Cut a Caper, Crosswires





Steady Going, Pink Friday, Saint Germain, Play Time, Lavender Whip Old, Lavender Whip New





Lovelorn, Speak Louder, Girl About Town, Trimming Talk, Gulabi, Fusion Pink





Pink Maribu, Heavenly Hybrid, Dressmaker, Dressmaker, Tart & Trendy, Shy Girl





Razzledazzler, California Dreamin', All Styled Up, Pink Popcorn, Bombshell, Scanty





Party Parrot, Eager, Lustering, Sunny Seoul, Red Full-Stop





Kinda Sexy, Pure Zen, Warm Me Up, Cozy Up, Pure Decoration, Runway Hit, Freckletone, Peachstock





Smoked Purple, Yung Rapunxel, Media, Cyber, Hautecore, Sweet Succulence





Violetta, Captive, Craving, Go For It, Up The Amp, Aristocat





Plum Bright, Dominate, Instigator, Punk Couture, Missy Plum, Rebel





Style Curve, Strong Woman, Heroine Old, Heroine New, Crimzone, Stiletto





Kittenish, Diva, Dark Side, Hang-Up, Sin, Fixed On Drama





Russian Red, Ruffian Red, Ruby Woo, MAC Red, Red Racer, Lady Bug





Runaway Red, Brave Red, Relentlessly Red, Must Be Red!, All Fired Up, Utter Fun





Absolute Power, Just a Bite, Rocker, Dubonnet, Studded Kiss





Subverted, Apres Chic, Carnal Instinct, Pre-Raphaelite, Chili, Del Rio





Mineralize Rich Lipsticks
Utterly Delicious, Style Surge, Smart & Sweet, Ultraprecious





Mineralize Rich Lipsticks
Ladies Who Lunch, Divine Choice, Elegant Accent, Strikingly Fabulous, Dreaminess






Mineralize Rich Lipstick
Red Coquette, Midnight Mambo





Pro Longwear Lipcreme
Dear Diary, Good To Go, Love Forever!, Dress It Up, Extended Play, Booyah!!! 





Pro Longwear Lipcreme
Approaching Storm, Red Dwarf, Goes and Goes, Heart Hangover, Overtime, To The Future
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mattene
Delectable, Seductive Intent, Eden Rouge, Potent Fig  





Mattene
Rare Exotic, Nocturnal Instincts, Night Blooming, Fashion Nomad







Kissable Lipcolour
So Vain, Exxxhibitionist






Kissable Lipcolour in Scandelicious

​ *My Other Lipstick Brands as interesting as MAC:*







Darling (Melt Cosmetics), Space Cake (Melt Cosmetics), Blow (Melt Cosmetics), Giorgio Armani - Rouge D'Armani 503






Melt Cosmetics
Stupid Love, Shady Lady, Bang! Bang!, Summer 





Melt Cosmetics
DGAF, 6six6, Belladonna I, Belladonna II, By Starlight Old, By Starlight New






Coloured Raine
Monroe, Intimidate, Bajan Princess, Confection, Lipnotize, Candy Girl, Penthouse Sweet, Lavender Raine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coloured Raine
Boudoir, X-Pose, Arabian Night, Plum Fairy, Rebel Raine, VVS Lip Synch, Persian Queen, Royal Raine

  Thank you for looking!
​


----------



## geeko (Jun 22, 2013)

very nice


----------



## kimbunney (Jun 22, 2013)

That's pretty freaking amazing. Have you ever finished one just curious?


----------



## iqaganda (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes





kimbunney said:


> That's pretty freaking amazing. Have you ever finished one just curious?


  Yes! Phlox i finished already 1 gaga before and lollipop lovin is almost done.


----------



## iqaganda (Jun 25, 2013)

geeko said:


> very nice


 
  	Thank You!


----------



## IXIXXI (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice Rica


----------



## iqaganda (Jul 4, 2013)

IXIXXI said:


> Nice Rica


  Thank you girlfriend! ^_^


----------



## EndingStart (Jul 5, 2013)

Amazing!! What do the little dots mean??


----------



## iqaganda (Jul 11, 2013)

EndingStart said:


> Amazing!! What do the little dots mean??


  Thats to remind me that I love that shade! Lol. When you have a lot it's hard to keep track of everything.


----------



## swallace (Jul 11, 2013)

iqaganda said:


> Outrageously Fun, Melrose Mood, Beauty, Betty Bright, Utterly Delicious (Mineralize Rich), Elegant Accent (Mineralize Rich), Strikingly Fabulous (Mineralize Rich), Booyah! (Pro Longwear Lipcreme)


  	OMG amazing.  I am so jealous.  I have gaga 2, what is gaga 1 like?  Is it a bright pink like saint germain?  That looks bad on me.


----------



## iqaganda (Jul 11, 2013)

swallace said:


> OMG amazing.  I am so jealous.  I have gaga 2, what is gaga 1 like?  Is it a bright pink like saint germain?  That looks bad on me.


  Yes, viva glam gaga 1 is the pink one like sg while vg gaga 2 is the nude. And i dont like that lol


----------



## bitesizedberna (Jul 29, 2013)

Love your collection Rica! Your're definitely making me think of collecting the Zandra lippies


----------



## MsKb (Jul 30, 2013)

love the collection and the dots are a good idea


----------



## iqaganda (Jul 30, 2013)

T





bitesizedberna said:


> Love your collection Rica! Your're definitely making me think of collecting the Zandra lippies


  Thanks dolly!  there's only 2 zandra i think.. That would be easier haha!


----------



## iqaganda (Jul 30, 2013)

MsKb said:


> love the collection and the dots are a good idea


  Thanks girlie!  yeah the dots helped a lot saving time for me. Haha.


----------



## glammy girl (Jul 31, 2013)

Woah! That is amazing!!! So jealous lol. Great collection! Love it!


----------



## JaMK (Aug 4, 2013)

I aspire for that!!


----------



## x33kimberly (Aug 4, 2013)

Amazing collection!!


----------



## Ilka (Apr 16, 2014)

Very nice collection!
  What can you tell me about Lip Blossom? Could make a skin swatch of it?
  It's been repromote by mac, in your opinion it worth the purchase?
  Thanks.


----------



## iqaganda (Apr 20, 2014)

Ilka said:


> Very nice collection! What can you tell me about Lip Blossom? Could make a skin swatch of it? It's been repromote by mac, in your opinion it worth the purchase? Thanks.


  Hi! It's not one of my favorite because of the glitters in it.


----------



## lxvefool (Apr 25, 2014)

Amazing collection, I applaud you and all the lipsticks!


----------



## iqaganda (Apr 26, 2014)

lxvefool said:


> Amazing collection, I applaud you and all the lipsticks!


  Thanks girly! ^_^


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 26, 2014)

Gorgeous lippie stash


----------



## iqaganda (May 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous lippie stash


  Thank you!  i gotta say, I have to update this, Some I sold in the past year and some I acquired more from the past year's collections..


----------



## iqaganda (Jun 7, 2014)

My Old MAC Lipstick Collection

*Definitely... NOT FOR SALE!

This is my own MAC Lipstick Collection which was accumulated over time.

and definitely... MORE TO COME! *​ (Last updated June 2013)​ 


 

Morange, Neon Orange, So Chaud, Blast 'O' Blue, Electro, Sail La Vie, Coral Polyp, Ablaze



Pro Longwear Lipcremes:
OVertime, Dress It Up, Love! Forever, To The Future, Good To Go, Dear Diary, Rare Exotic (Mattene)





Colour Me Coral, Dressmaker, Dressmaker, Jazzed, Ravishing, Lollipop Lovin', Saigon Summer, Flamingo (Iris Apfel), Flamingo (All About Orange)



Of Royalty, Force of Love, Lady Bug, Pure Decoration, Naughty Saute, Buddin gLove, Fashion Nomad (Mattene)



Chatterbox, Pink Plaid, Viva Glam Gaga 1, Pink Nouveau, Pink Popcorn, Cozy Up, Gladiola, Lavender Whip (Baking Beauties)





Tart & Trendy, Sounds Like Noise, Hibiscus, Freckletone, Innocence, Lip Blossum, Ever Hip, Crosswires



Colour Crafted, Raspberry Swirl, Pink Friday, Victorian, Lavender Whip (Team Cremesheen), Fun Fun, A Rose Romance, California Dreamin'



I Like It Like That, Lazy Day, Lazy Day, Blooming Lovely, Real Doll, Zandra



All Styled Up, Saint Germain, Snob, Speed Dial, Lovelorn, Up The Amp





Kissable Lipcolours:

Exxxhibitionist, Enchantee, Peacocky, So Vain, Scandelicious



Petals & Peacocks, Daddy's Little Girl, Toxic Tale, Hollywood Nights, Delectable (Mattene), Deceptive, Peachstock, Kinda Sexy


​ 
Cb96, Fanfare, Costa Chic, Shy Girl, Meltdown





Overrich, Tangerine Dream, Sushi Kiss, Sweet & Sour, Jest, Coral Bliss, Alibi

 

Pure Rose, Ruffian Red, Rozz Revival, Charmed I'm Sure, Lustering

​ 
Vegas Volt, Cut a Caper, Watch Me Simmer, Reel Sexy



Mineralize Rich Lipsticks (Both Asian and Western Release)

Dreaminess, Style Surge, Smart & Sweet, Ladies Who Lunch, Grand Dame, Ultraprecious, Lady at Play


 
Candy Yum Yum, Strayin', Speak Louder, Vivacious, Feel My Pulse




Trimming Talk, Viva Glam Nicki 1, Pink Plaid, Impassioned, Show Orchid, Fusion Pink, Viva Glam Nicki 2, Girl About Town, Candy Yum Yum (Quite Cute), Something New  




Party Parrot, Strong Woman, Quick Sizzle, Riri Woo, Silly, Moxie, Embrace Me, Night Blooming (Mattene), Kanga Rouge  


 

Outrageously Fun, Melrose Mood, Beauty, Betty Bright, Utterly Delicious (Mineralize Rich), Elegant Accent (Mineralize Rich), Strikingly Fabulous (Mineralize Rich), Booyah! (Pro Longwear Lipcreme)

​


----------



## iqaganda (Jun 7, 2014)

Updated my lipstick collection as of June 2014!


----------



## MissKate126 (Jun 14, 2014)

Gorgeous collection!!!


----------



## iqaganda (Jun 15, 2014)

MissKate126 said:


> Gorgeous collection!!!


  Thank you! ^_^


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 15, 2014)

Love love what does the dots means


----------



## iqaganda (Jun 15, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Love love what does the dots means


  Thank you! The big circles means I love it and the small pink dots indicates that it is work friendly. Lol!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 16, 2014)

iqaganda said:


> Thank you! The big circles means I love it and the small pink dots indicates that it is work friendly. Lol!


great idea I need to do the same


----------



## iqaganda (Jun 16, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> great idea I need to do the same


----------



## Mayanas (Jun 17, 2014)

Amazing


----------



## iqaganda (Jun 17, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> Amazing


  Thanks!


----------



## Madie (Jun 17, 2014)

iqaganda said:


> Thats to remind me that I love that shade! Lol. When you have a lot it's hard to keep track of everything.


  Seriously amazing collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And that's a brilliant idea I definitely need to put into action. I was just wondering, but how do you care for you vast collection to keep all the lipsticks fresh?


----------



## iqaganda (Jun 17, 2014)

Madie said:


> Seriously amazing collection! :eyelove:  And that's a brilliant idea I definitely need to put into action. I was just wondering, but how do you care for you vast collection to keep all the lipsticks fresh?


  Thank you! I usually disinfect them with alcohol and check them regularly.  time consuming but it helps.


----------



## Madie (Jun 18, 2014)

iqaganda said:


> Thank you! I usually disinfect them with alcohol and check them regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You're very welcome! Do you just spray all of them or do you dip each of them into alcohol? Sorry but I could really use some tips on preserving lipsticks and from your collection you seem like an expert! And I think it's time well spent while looking at your amazing stash


----------



## iqaganda (Jun 18, 2014)

Madie said:


> You're very welcome! Do you just spray all of them or do you dip each of them into alcohol? Sorry but I could really use some tips on preserving lipsticks and from your collection you seem like an expert! And I think it's time well spent while looking at your amazing stash :haha:


  I usually dip them just to be sure than spraying.


----------



## Madie (Jun 18, 2014)

iqaganda said:


> I usually dip them just to be sure than spraying.


  Thanks for sharing! I guess I should make this part of my routine xP


----------



## shedontusejelly (Jul 10, 2014)

Amazing collection! I love how you've grouped them by color!


----------



## BrintsAngel (Jul 10, 2014)

Wow! Great collection


----------



## trina11225 (Jul 10, 2014)

How does lavender raine compare to Mac's dodgy girl?


----------



## h3lloayla (Jul 13, 2014)

That is a very impressive collection of lipsticks!
What would you say are your top ten lipsticks from MAC's permanent range?


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 14, 2014)

Is there any way you'd be willing to compare the deep reds? I am thinking of going for Sin, but they all look so similar!


----------



## swiftie1213 (Jul 14, 2014)

woahhhhh. what an amazing collection.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am soooo jealous.


----------



## Rikers Girl (Jul 21, 2014)

iqaganda said:


> *Definitely NOT FOR SALE! *  This is my updated MAC Lipstick Collection as of June 2014.  I got rid of some and gained some more over the past year, and so, without any further due, here are my babies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*bows down


----------



## Tammy Hope (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow!!! Amazing lippie collection. I see so many collections I missed out on. *cries lol!


----------



## bunnypoet (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow! I could look at your pics all day! You have 2 of my all-time LE faves: Blooming Lovely and Lavender Whip (old version).


----------



## ksweitzer777 (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow what a collection.  I think I'm gonna use your collection as a reference of the lipsticks I want LOL ....which is pretty much everything.


----------



## iqaganda (Oct 4, 2014)

I haven't checked specktra for quite some time to take my mind off from putting stuffs in my wishlist.. Thank you again for the replies! I did got rid of some but hauled some as well this past few months.


----------



## Joojimeep (Feb 4, 2015)

Your collection is amazinggg~~~ I'm so jealous haha.


----------



## joliejolene (Feb 14, 2015)

OMG so many lavanders, I'm dying


----------



## iqaganda (Mar 27, 2015)

Thank you ladies!


----------



## xCindieh (Apr 21, 2015)

Love your collection!!


----------

